# ECIGSSA Comp 3 - What are you looking forward to at VapeCon 2016 - (Fog Machine & J&J's Emporium)



## shaunnadan (11/7/16)

*ECIGSSA Competition 3 - What are you looking forward to the most at VapeCon 2016 ! *
--- sponsored by *Fog Machine *and *J&J's Emporium* ---

--- closing date - 19 July 2016 ---​In anticipation of VapeCon 2016 we are very excited to start our next competition with the members of ECIGSSA

*Tell us what you're looking forward to the most at VapeCon 2016. *


Is it a particular vendor or someone from the community you'd like to meet?
Most original and insightful 3 entries wins (as judged by the Admin and Mod Team)
Only 1 entry per person allowed

*Prizes*

*



*


*



*



We are delighted to announce that the sponsors of prizes for this third competition are *Fog Machine* and *J&J's Emporium*. Thank you for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this forum. We intend involving a wide range of vendors in these competitions over time.

Prize from *Fog Machine*

8 x 30ml Fog Machine E-Liquids (1 of each in the whole line)
Free shipping within SA
Prize from *J&J's Emporium*

1 x Kanger Dripbox 160
2 x batteries
1 x bag of Kendo Vape Cotton or Cotton Bacon (Winners choice)
1 x 30ml Juice (local flavors only) - winners choice

1 x roll of Ni80 wire (winners choice of gauge)

Free shipping within SA
Prize from *VapeCon*

2 x VapeCon 2016 Tickets

Closing Date and Competition Rules

The competition will close on *Tuesday 19th July 2016 at 5pm.* Entries after that time will not be eligible.
Entry to the competition is limited to *one* valid post per member.
The *three *winners will be* drawn based on the discretion of the Admin and Moderator Team* from eligible entrants
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition however members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts *or more when the competition closes will go into the draw. 

Only those *residing in South Africa *will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. We may consider widening this over time. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (11/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (11/7/16)

Having all the vendors under the same roof! No shipping costs when making purchases

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (11/7/16)

I sadly won't be able to make it to VapeCon 2016, but figured I would try my luck at an eligible entry anyways!

I have met a lot of people on here that I would love to meet in person. Had some great discussions with @Feliks Karp , @KimVapeDashian , @Jakey for example. Also been helped out by guys like @Comfort Vape and @Clouds4Days , so would be really cool to thank them in person! Then of course there are plenty of vendors that have helped me along my vape journey. @Stroodlepuff @JakesSA and @Oupa just to name a few!

So then, what am I looking forward to most from VapeCon 2016? I has to be the photos of the day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Lushen (11/7/16)

I love this competition and I also hate it cause there is so much that I am looking forward to, but I have to choose just one thing 

So, that one thing would be to personally meet some of the recent/new vendors.
From my first days of vaping when @KieranD used to deliver juices to me at home, to going to the first B&M VapeKing, it's always awesome to see the different personalities behind the vendor brands.

The other thing (sorry, it is two) is to be able to see, touch and feel some of the higher end devices and atty's (petri's, Goon's, Sigelei's, etc) before I buy them, as I only see these online and do not make it out to B&M's to pick them up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## picautomaton (11/7/16)

Personally I'm looking forward to be with people like me, beer and food. And get some stainless wire, maybe a mod and some ceramic coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (11/7/16)

Well done ECIGSSA team yet again for a fantastic competition. You are certainly outdoing yourselves each time. 

Being a new vaper as per the amount of time I have been vaping , I am eagerly anticipating VapeCon.

This will be the first time I experience anything like this and am really excited to meet the vendors , witness the lifestyle and the great tricks , promotions and all of the latest and greatest products on the market. The fact that we have so many local vendors and the possibility of international vendors at a Vape Expo in South Africa is nothing short of amazing and a testament to the incredible community we find ourselves interacting with on a daily basis at ECIGSSA. 

Further to the products and displays , is the opportunity to meet all the great new friends we have made online. ECIGSSA has brought together friends from across the country with a mutual love for vaping. Often relationships are developed online that never materialise into an actual physical meeting. The chance to kick back , have a beer and enjoy the day of putting faces to names is exciting , even for someone socially awkward like me. 

VapeCon is going to be huge , not only for me , but for vaping and the vaping community as a whole. VC will further develop our love for vaping and will play a big role in introducing new people to vaping be it as a hobby or means of quitting smoking.



@shaunnadan thanks for the chance to edit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/7/16)

What i'd love to see is how many people can get together and blow one huge ass cloud!!!! This needs to be one for the records tho...

Make a big circle and create a weather changing cloud, now that would be something spectacular!!!

Unfortunately I wont be able to be there, hopefully there will be a live stream from vapecon for everyone not attending to watch  (hint hint)

Enjoy your time there and def the next one I will be there!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Roodt (11/7/16)

I am most stoked about being in an environment conducive to vaping, learning from all the members there, seeing all the latest mods, tanks, and e-juices available. I suppose it will be a massive jol, and a huge learning curve for a newbie vaper like myself, which I am super stoked for

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/7/16)

I'm mostly excited for the cloud comp! It'll be amazing to see all the talent under one huge roof. SA has some massive lungs. Tricks are cool too  then it's gonna be awesome checking out all the different vendors, and friends I've made on the forum but haven't met yet. Quite exciting. The time to chill and Vape with you guys is almost there! So hang in, this is gonna be amazing. We're gonna need some Vape models too btw. I know @Paulie can organize a few for the event 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/7/16)

Would love to meet up with all the brilliant members, that have made my life here so much more fun ( @Stosta , @Feliks Karp , @Andre , @Alex , @Greyz )

(Sad to hear you wont make it @Stosta)

It will also be great to match some faces to forum names again... To those that still think I am a beautiful female, please do not come up to me and tell me that I have been CATFISHING on ecigssa.co.za... if you buy me a drink, I wont tell your wife

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/7/16)

I was hoping to beat up @Stosta for all the dislikes and disagrees he gives me, but unfortunately that won't be possible now that he isn't attending. So I'll have to settle for bringing along some friends and showing them that that vaping isn't a bunch of hillbillies smoking legal quasi meth by having every angle of every quadrant of this great melting pot of a community under one roof.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (11/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I was hoping to beat up @Stosta for all the dislikes and disagrees he gives me, but unfortunately that won't be possible now that he isn't attending. So I'll have to settle for bringing along some friends and showing them that that vaping isn't a bunch of hillbillies smoking legal quasi meth by having every angle of every quadrant of this great melting pot of a community under one roof.


You're lucky! That last comment made me rate "funny" instead of "dislike", but it was close!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (11/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Would love to meet up with all the brilliant members, that have made my life here so much more fun ( @Stosta , @Feliks Karp , @Andre , @Alex , @Greyz )
> 
> (Sad to hear you wont make it @Stosta)
> 
> It will also be great to match some faces to forum names again... To those that still think I am a beautiful female, please do not come up to me and tell me that I have been CATFISHING on ecigssa.co.za... if you buy me a drink, I wont tell your wife


I'm still haunted by the nudes you sent me in exchange for vape gear, I should have known better than to believe there are females on the interwebs...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/7/16)

If I go, it would be to see all the hot vaping chicks

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Caveman (11/7/16)

I can't wait to see and discuss and get tips on building and wicking and rushing home and not sleeping that night trying out all them new builds on all my new drippers I bought that I didn't really need but wanted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/7/16)

I just cant wait to hang out with like minded ppl at VapeCon. The person behind the keyboard, to put a face to the name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (11/7/16)

So other than meeting all the great people I've come to know in the past year and a half or so.... Meeting all the vendors who ive given a tough time... Seeing the abundance of gear and juice that will be on sale... Meeting like minded people... Blowing unnecessarily large clouds and waiting in anticipation to see if ive won any prizes on the day... 

Ive made it my personal mission to recruit as many smokers (hopefully soon to be ex smokers) and bring them along with me to vapecon. I plan to introduce them to this world which we have come to love, and to prove to them that its not just a passing phase. Or that we dont just do it to 'be cool'. That for the majority of us its about chosing a healthier lifestyle... A cleaner one. One that will better our remaining years for both us and our family. So far my tally is sitting at 8 people. Hopefully by the time vapecon arrives that number would have increased exponentially.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/7/16)

hehehe, i read the fine print. good luck gents


----------



## Cruzz_33 (11/7/16)

Spending ALL my money and pulling a silver!
And lastly @method1 new juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/16)

I can't wait for VapeCon 2016.
My knowledge is so limited an I have little experience. VapeCon will give me the opportunity to ask questions and see how the experts do things. Learn from the best and meet the people from this forum.
I am bringing friends and family to introduce them to vaping. Maybe we an win some gear for them.
There are so many vendors that I have not interacted with. It is going to be awesome to be able to see all their product under one roof and buy what I need (and some more ) on the spot.
I can't wait to taste all the different juices that all these juice makers have to offer. I expect to find great juice at huge discounts 
And then I would especially like to shake the hand of @VapeSnow who gave me the recipe of my second favorite ADV Creamy Mint http://www.ecigssa.co.za/looking-for-minty-recipe.t23169/#post-369660

Thanks for putting this together ECIGSSA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (11/7/16)

I am so looking forward to the future. Myself...this year... I wont be at Vapecon but every single year this happens we get more exposure.

More people learn about vaping. More people accept it and more people change over from smoking.

This is incredibly exciting. Soon with enough growth and enough exposure we might have episodes of vapecon all over the country where we recruit even more vapers and the industry grows exponentially.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (11/7/16)

Well, honestly. I am excited to experience what it is like to got a Vape Con, I have been to many other different types of cons but never a vape con.
See how the stores do their layouts, the type of discounts they provide, any sort of competitions they run, the type of people who show up and how many, new product releases, as well as being around like minded people and possibly even making new friends!

That being said, I reckon we need to create an "Ecigs SA forum meet" at Vape Con where we can all get together and meet each other there. That'll be pretty wicked! 

I guess to sum it up, I am looking forward to the whole experience, considering it will be a brand new experience for me 


EDIT: @shaunnadan it states that the 3 winners will be chosen by the admin, but then below it states they will be chosen at random?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (11/7/16)

As per usual what i look forward to most is sharing the day with like minded people and people that all share a love for vaping.
And then something that has not been said before is FREEBIES!!!! ( i just had to  )
Its always nice to get something or see people that need it more get setup and guided in the right direction

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (11/7/16)

JohnoF said:


> Having all the vendors under the same roof! No shipping costs when making purchases



Last year I came in with a full vape bag and had to make multiple trips to the car, I was basically shipping to myself in the car park . lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## VapeSnow (11/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> I can't wait for VapeCon 2016.
> My knowledge is so limited an I have little experience. VapeCon will give me the opportunity to ask questions and see how the experts do things. Learn from the best and meet the people from this forum.
> I am bringing friends and family to introduce them to vaping. Maybe we an win some gear for them.
> There are so many vendors that I have not interacted with. It is going to be awesome to be able to see all their product under one roof and buy what I need (and some more ) on the spot.
> ...



Im really glad to hear that the recipe is a ADV for you. Im sad to say that i will not be joining this VapeCon but we will meet in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Im really glad to hear that the recipe is a ADV for you. Im sad to say that i will not be joining this VapeCon but we will meet in the future



Awesome!


----------



## Jeez (11/7/16)

I won't be there unfortunately but im sure alot of noobs like myself will gain alot of guidance and learn some tricks and tips that they could carry forward.

Would be pretty awesome to sample some joooosez too.


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> hehehe, i read the fine print. good luck gents



You are more than welcome to take part @n0ugh7_zw - even though you wont be in the draw for the prizes. Would like to hear what you are most looking forward to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/16)

For me it's going to be seeing all the peeps I have met before and then meeting all the peeps I haven't met before! Putting the face to the names! So for me it's all about the PEEPS!

PS and will have a sack to store the specials in!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jan (11/7/16)

Seeing so many crazy people together all under one roof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Well, honestly. I am excited to experience what it is like to got a Vape Con, I have been to many other different types of cons but never a vape con.
> See how the stores do their layouts, the type of discounts they provide, any sort of competitions they run, the type of people who show up and how many, new product releases, as well as being around like minded people and possibly even making new friends!
> 
> That being said, I reckon we need to create an "Ecigs SA forum meet" at Vape Con where we can all get together and meet each other there. That'll be pretty wicked!
> ...



Thanks for sharing what you are looking forward to @PsyCLown 

Regarding an ECIGSSA meet at VapeCon, let me say this - there are already over 600 of us on that RSVP thread. We are going to make sure each and every one of us gets a forum name tag on their shirt so we all know who we are from the forum. And that includes vendors on our forum. We envisage one giant ECIGSSA get together all over the arena! 

Thanks for spotting the mistake. I see it has been corrected

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/7/16)

Silver said:


> You are more than welcome to take part @n0ugh7_zw - even though you wont be in the draw for the prizes. Would like to hear what you are most looking forward to




It's simple, the people! vendors and consumers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

There are two things I am looking forward to the most

The first is seeing all the amazing vendors set up next to each other and taking a fabulous photo of the arena filled with our favourite and awesome vendors! I have been visualising this for some time. Have been to the venue several times for prep and i believe that photo is going to be spectacular! 

Second is all about the people. Just cannot wait to be surrounded by hundreds of enthusiastic vapers from the forum and all the vendors. There are so many special people in this community. Its like one giant coming together. Cannot wait to see the folk I have not met yet and have a few great chats and vapes with as many of you as possible.

Bring it on....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (11/7/16)

This competition sucks because of the only one thing.
I have spoken to and recieved so much help from so many different people here and I have also seen lots of great deals on the vendors section but I'm probably most looking forward to the crowd at vapecon if this little community is anything to go by vapecon should be filled with some really cool people.
And let's not forget trying to squeeze every drop of information out of @Rob Fisher .❤❤❤❤

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/7/16)

You can tell us about all the things you're looking forward to at VapeCon 2016. It's not llimited to one thing in particular

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheVapeApe (12/7/16)

After a certain someone twisted my rubber arm at a mini meet. I am most looking forward to a road trip with a couple fellow Vapers from Durban (@Greyz @Sickboy77) to be completely Blown away by the amazing vape community and how BIG this thing really is. I can already see the clouds pouring from the Car

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (12/7/16)

@shaunnadan @Silver , now that the comp has been changed from random draw to selection , am I allowed to modify my entry? If I had known about that I would have taken my time writing it at home instead of at work


----------



## Frikkie6000 (12/7/16)

Looking forward to some good specials to expand my vape gear and to see and meet all of the members or most of them rather as so many are going

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (12/7/16)

What I am looking forward to is having all the vendors under one roof... this makes selecting from your favourite vendors far easier and cuts shipping costs too. Another highlight would be to meet the ppl behind the DIY scene including all the DIY vendors. I am also interested to see which international vendors will be there and what can they offer 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/7/16)

TheVapeApe said:


> After a certain someone twisted my rubber arm at a mini meet. I am most looking forward to a road trip with a couple fellow Vapers from Durban (@Greyz @Sickboy77) to be completely Blown away by the amazing vape community and how BIG this thing really is. I can already see the clouds pouring from the Car


Road trip !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/7/16)

brotiform said:


> @shaunnadan @Silver , now that the comp has been changed from random draw to selection , am I allowed to modify my entry? If I had known about that I would have taken my time writing it at home instead of at work


Yes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (12/7/16)

_*I can't be there which feels unfair
but i was taught that there is oppurtunity in what others sought
so patiently like a predator i will wait till late
new gear will be had and the story of the old mods now sad
classifieds will bloom and in i zoom
buying will be snappy and everyone happy*_

Yes guys for us unfortunate campers that cannot make it ....we can look forward to the picking of all the gear that will be sold when the vape settles.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (13/7/16)

I will unfortunately not be able to attend VapeCon for the reason that I live in Cape Town

Thus, I am looking forward to when VapeCon is in CT xD

Some of the things I feel is great about VapeCon is firstly, no shipping cost. Meeting all the people that you communicate with on the forum, the specials all the vendors might have and off course the cloudzzz / trick comps

One of the vendors (well not really a vendor) I would like to see/ meet is @hands . I adore his work and I am looking to buy a tip from him as soon as I get my goon.

Other than that all the other vendors like @JakesSA and @Oupa

And lastly I'd like to meet @Silver , as he has helped me in the past with making a decision

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86 (13/7/16)

Looking forward to meeting vendors who I've supported through online purchases like @Sir Vape ,was thinking of going to Durban on holiday soon just to get to pop in to sir Vape lol but there are a lot of other vendors I'm looking forward to meeting as the closest vendor to me is about 500km,so will be great to get to meet all these vendors that strive to keep our vaping community satisfied and see first hand some of the great gear on offer,so thank you ECIGSSA for making this possibleits going to be a honour to meet the team of mods that makes this forum what it is .

As I've never been to a Vape meet I'm really excited to see the cloud and trick comps,maybe get some tips from one of the tricksters
Hahaha looking forward to the possibility of a Rob's lounge section as ive said earlier in robs ramblings(although I think that's wishfull thinking)
PS:I know a few hooters girls @Rob Fisher 
Also can't wait to get me some @hands drip tips
Then lastly I'm excited to bring a few skeptical smokers along and leave there with new vapers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (13/7/16)

Jamming "Blow Some Os" by ClearEyez as we bounce into the venue trying to do tricks 

Seriously though I'm excited to get vaping gear, juice, and clothing merchandise at good prices. 

Always had to just pop into the Vape meets in Sandton and couldn't really spend time meeting the peeps from the community so at VapeCon I'm excited to make new vaping friends and getting to know the faces to the forum names.

Looking to support the local vaping vendors and help boost the vaping market by spending tons of cash on everything vape related.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (13/7/16)

Thanks ECIGSSA for this comp

So for me looking forward to VapeCon 2016 and my first BIG meet in the almost 2 years of vaping and 5 months of being stinky free, im looking forward to put faces to all the usernames and meet all of the vape community in one place and to get to meet all vendors in person, its one thing that vaping has done and that is bringing people together to social and make new friends, the whole of vaping for me is about the people! And with it comes all the vape talk, testing new juices( and there is sooo many great juices) 

For my line up of juices im looking forward to is @method1 new juices especially the choc milk everyone is talking about and the strawberry lash
then im hyped to see what @Paulie is bringing out at VapeCon which consists of 3 yes THREE!!! new juices 
and then @Vapington also teasing us with something new, so will see what he has to offer
then i would love to see what amazing specials will be held at VapeCon

Im looking forward to partake for the first time in the Cloud blowing comp that will be held there.
or in all comps for that matter and be a part of every aspect that day. 

There is sooo many new things developing in the vape world in South Africa, and every vaper is covering every possible aspect to make the vape life more AWESOME and that is also a big thing to look forward to, all the NEW things all vape related stuff thats going to be showcased at this event

Want to also get some more insight into coil building and chat to every guy/girl that is doing DIY juice

So my mission is to meet EVERY person that will be there that is on this forum and chat and get more knowledge in the vape community

Because we all as a vape community is a part of something bigger, so VAPECON 2016 will be the best ever!!!

Can NOT wait a minute longer to 27 August 2016

So vendors and all the people that's doing their best to make VAPECON 2016 theeee best, thanks in advance for donating so much time to this DAY

I know its gonna be a ONE FOR THE BOOKS!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/7/16)

Thanks to all those that have entered so far

- it is very rewarding for us involved in organising VapeCon to read these comments and posts - thank you

If you have not yet emtered, now is your chance

PS - @Create-A-Cloud - thanks for your post above - vendor specials are coming soon...


----------



## The Steve (13/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> *ECIGSSA Competition 3 - What are you looking forward to the most at VapeCon 2016 ! *
> --- sponsored by *Fog Machine *and *J&J's Emporium* ---
> 
> --- closing date - 19 July 2016 ---​In anticipation of VapeCon 2016 we are very excited to start our next competition with the members of ECIGSSA
> ...


My top 3 are: Juices, latest flavors and special prices. Mods, latest offers on Mechs and whats new or upcoming, RDA/RTA upcoming or available, new items and once again, prices!!!


----------



## Boktiet (14/7/16)

I am looking forward to the advice and the know-how of the grandfathers of vaping in SA. I have so many questions and have some bucks burning a hole in my pocket....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/7/16)

i am looking fwd to having all the vendors with no waiting for vape mail, latest hardware, meeting the forum super heros and offcourse the lovely vape ladies (and lovely looking vape hunks for the ladies)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (14/7/16)

U know that feeling when you were still a wee little piss gat and u were promised that epic present for your birthday. As your birthday got closer and closer you couldn’t sleep, eat and u were literally bouncing off the walls with excitement…well that about sums up what I have been going through since seeing the notice of Vapecon.

I have been a member of many a forum, from PC modding, tech forums, pc gaming, reef aquariums, fresh water aquariums and and and…the one thing that I noticed though, is that none of them have a community that even comes close to that of ecig…the guys and girls on the forum are more than willing to help and more often than not go that extra mile to help out a fellow vaper be it with advice, tips or even a demo of how to get something right if you are struggling…I mean shit…I chatted to a guy not too long ago that lived +- 50ks away from me and he drove all the way through to drop off a sample of his diy juice and have a vape and share diy tips….that feeling of comradery is second to none…and I have made some good friends in the process…

If I had to choose one thing that I was looking forward to at vapecon, that feeling would be it…I mean yes the clouds, the flavor, the vape porn would be awesome to see, but that feeling and experience of being with a group of people that share not only your interest but your passion and that get as excited about a little piece of wire as you do is really what vapecon is all about for me…

Sadly I am still in the process of scrounging for a some cents to make the trip…the vape budget is shot to shit with the approach of my anniversary so I am currently sofa diving for those coins hidden between the cushions lol…

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Moosa86 (15/7/16)

Looking forward to good deals on new vape gear, great advice from the loads of knowledgeable people in attendance as well as meeting the greats of the south african vape scene.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/7/16)

Reading through all of these excellent posts I am getting more and more excited about VapeCon!!!! 

Keep it coming guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (15/7/16)

I am looking forward to what our vendors will have to offer by the time vapecon arrives and how they will make their pricing enticing for future vapecons to come! Also looking forward to finding and speaking to like-minded people about vape-related stuff. And definitely can't wait until the giveaways! Looking forward to my first Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/7/16)

I am most looking forward to Admin saying it was only a joke and it is actually being held in Cape Town

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MarcelinoJ (15/7/16)

Wish i could say the most that i would look for to at vapcon is meeting like minded people that understand and appreciate what it took and is to be a vaper from that first simple mod to building your own unite and diy juice. From telling stories of wen you took up stinkies and leaving it behind after having your first vape experience. From getting advice and knowledge and seeing some awesome builds. But most of all being at a place where people except you for who you are and who knows at the end of the day you may even end up with a new friend or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notna (16/7/16)

I'm new to vaping so I'll be going to participate in the song of my people. 

That, and checking out all the stuff I don't yet know about..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Umar Osman (17/7/16)

Hi vapecon 
I'm extremely excited to meet the owners of j&js emporiums, there are many members I've met on this wonderful site that I'd love to give them a personal hand shake an spend some time with them. Thank you Vape con for bringing everyone to this event. Waiting impatiently!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (17/7/16)

Seeing some familiar faces and finding some 12mg juice  quite hard to find these days...
Also buying a lot of stuff I don't necessarily need but want and finding some rare Pokémon amongst the vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (17/7/16)

II'm personally looking forward to see how the community actually is. I've only been on the ecig for a short while and the community is definitely way different to any other community I've been online with. The support for each other is commendable and the general attitude is quite refreshing to say the least. I'm looking at how being in person would affect this idea of a community as I've experienced other forum gatherings where the loudest guys online are the shyest in person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordan (18/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> *ECIGSSA Competition 3 - What are you looking forward to the most at VapeCon 2016 ! *
> --- sponsored by *Fog Machine *and *J&J's Emporium* ---
> 
> --- closing date - 19 July 2016 ---​In anticipation of VapeCon 2016 we are very excited to start our next competition with the members of ECIGSSA
> ...


So happy to finally be a part of such a great community in SA even though I know I won't win this. I still would just like to thank you all for being so welcoming.

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/7/16)

therazia said:


> II'm personally looking forward to see how the community actually is. I've only been on the ecig for a short while and the community is definitely way different to any other community I've been online with. The support for each other is commendable and the general attitude is quite refreshing to say the least. I'm looking at how being in person would affect this idea of a community as I've experienced other forum gatherings where the loudest guys online are the shyest in person.




One of the greatest moments is meeting a fellow forum member in person. 

My wife still chuckles when we go to meets and people stop me and ask me "are you shaunnadan?" I often land up looking at my own name tag to confirm

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Pixstar (18/7/16)

Naturally being able to look at and sample new gear all in one place is great, but for me the thing I'm mostly looking forward to is the crowds.
Why? Well, just like at the Joburg vape meets, you get a sense of knowing you're not alone in this vape journey, away from smoking. Often I feel very alone when I'm outside a restaurant or office block vaping, outnumbered by smokers. It's funny how I get the feeling that I'm doing something wrong all the time.

With Vapecon I have no doubt I'll get the feeling that I'm not alone, that the "vape revolution" is real, and I'm not the villain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Just a reminder, this *comp closes at 5pm today,* so if you haven't enetered yet, go for it

Tell us what you are looking forward to most at VapeCon 2016
- one entry per member

Prizes on offer:

Prize from *Fog Machine*

8 x 30ml Fog Machine E-Liquids (1 of each in the whole line)
Free shipping within SA
Prize from *J&J's Emporium*

1 x Kanger Dripbox 160
2 x batteries
1 x bag of Kendo Vape Cotton or Cotton Bacon (Winners choice)
1 x 30ml Juice (local flavors only) - winners choice

1 x roll of Ni80 wire (winners choice of gauge)

Free shipping within SA
Prize from *VapeCon*

2 x VapeCon 2016 Tickets

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt (19/7/16)

Silver said:


> Just a reminder, this *comp closes at 5pm today,* so if you haven't enetered yet, go for it
> 
> Tell us what you are looking forward to most at VapeCon 2016
> - one entry per member
> ...



Nots bru... don't encourage the other peoples... i really want to win this one  that Dripbox 160 has been haunting me in my sleep.

Hopefully the vendors will have some really good specials running at vapecon, (hint hint wink wink)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Nots bru... don't encourage the other peoples... i really want to win this one  that Dripbox 160 has been haunting me in my sleep.
> 
> Hopefully the vendors will have some really good specials running at vapecon, (hint hint wink wink)



Lol @Roodt
Ok, sorry man - hehe

As for vendor specials - they are coming... 
We are all working on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (19/7/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Roodt
> Ok, sorry man - hehe
> 
> As for vendor specials - they are coming...
> We are all working on it



Great stuff, super stoked to hear that... 
I have been doing major extra hours at work just for the vapecon budget ( that way the misses won't skin me alive )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes (19/7/16)

Most looking forward to several Ice cold beers with fellow vapers and walking through clouds of vape. Cant afford to buy to much this time as the ubber trip from Jhb to Pta will kill most of the vape funds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Casper (19/7/16)

I'm looking forward to meet all the vendors, meet my fellow Vape-O-Holics, try new jooses, look at all the newer MODs, and to vape like a mad-man the entire day long!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (19/7/16)

Lol. Why wo


Silver said:


> Just a reminder, this *comp closes at 5pm today,* so if you haven't enetered yet, go for it
> 
> Tell us what you are looking forward to most at VapeCon 2016
> - one entry per member
> ...


Lol why would you repost this. Hehheheh. Delete it quickly. Heheheheh


----------



## shaunnadan (19/7/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Most looking forward to several Ice cold beers with fellow vapers and walking through clouds of vape. Cant afford to buy to much this time as the ubber trip from Jhb to Pta will kill most of the vape funds.




What's the cost to uber ? 

Have you considered using the gautrain and then uber from the pta station? It's only 13km from the venue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (19/7/16)

I have more than a few reasons why i'm looking forward to VapeCon 2016.

The main thing is that it will be bringing myself and a few of my friends in the Johannesburg area together. I am an avid gamer and have made some amazing friends over the net, most of which live in Johannesburg(I live in Cape Town).

When VapeCon was announced i decided that this will be the time for me to fly up and meet everyone. A few of them vape, so i told them about VapeCon and they will now be joining me there. 

I am also flying my girlfriend up to VapeCon and am turning this trip into a holiday.


If it was not for VapeCon i would not have flown to Johannesburg, would not have met up with my mates that side, and would not have chosen to take my girlfriend on a trip to meet everyone and have a holiday.

So i am looking forward to meeting everyone there, meeting my fellow mates that vape, and showing my girlfriend what this community is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform (19/7/16)

Great entries thus far


----------



## Robert Howes (19/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> What's the cost to uber ?
> 
> Have you considered using the gautrain and then uber from the pta station? It's only 13km from the venue


Great Idea, Thanks.


----------



## Zucas (19/7/16)

Best event of the year ... Vapecon

I almost cannot contain myself when I think of one of the greatest events of the year , yes you know the one , the only one ...VAPECON
its the only place I can go where no one constantly keeps asking me ..."whats that you holding?" or "whats that stuff you put in there ?" GRRRR , so thus I can put my broken record voice away for the day and have a great time with fellow like minded vapers . The best part is seeing devices and tanks and juices and and and ...that one only gets to hear about , now they can be seen in real life , tried and tested hmmmmmm. 

When it comes to meeting a specific vendor , I dont have a favorite , and just hear me out , when last did you walk into vape shop and say eeeh thats a kak place , NO NEVER they all great , every single one BUT when it comes to meeting someone great , well thats easy my favorite vape person has to be Rob Fisher ....YAY cant wait 

Hope to see you all there

CHEERS

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (19/7/16)

And thats that , now we wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Comp is now closed
@Zucas - thanks for your entry - you just made it in the nick of time!

Please be patient - the admin and mod team have quite a bit of deliberation to do here - since this one needs to be judged

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (19/7/16)

Glad @Zucas made it in


----------



## Zucas (19/7/16)

Sitting with no power at work until 4:30...nail biting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moey0208 (19/7/16)

Firstly a big thanks goes out to the guys for bringing this together. It takes a lot of hard work and effort to organise this event and from the vapers all around , we would like to thank all the parties involved. 

For me there are numerous reasons for me looking forward to vape con. I could go on and on just speaking about vape con. So much so that i encouraged a few of my friends to join the forum and i keep them updated by sending messages to them about vape con. My most recent message to them was informing them about the vendors who will be together under the same roof in the heartfelt arena. Took some time typing the vendors names , however it was totally worth it because i will be attending vapecon with a bigger crowd.






I have a passion for vaping and just the thought of having more than 50 vendors all in the same place brings joy and excitement to my life and ignites my passion for vaping further. Meeting fellow vapers and having the one topic (vaping) to speak about is part of my looking forward to vapecon. Many people do not understand vaping but here at vapecon we can all relate to the same love we have for vaping and it gives me a feeling of belonging to a community or being part of something great. Another pro that makes me look forward towards vapecon is the competitions that are about to be held and let us all admit it that whether it be cloud chasing or just stealth vaping we all become impressed and find ways to better ourselves and improve with our vaping techniques and strategies. So once again a great thanks goes to all the people who have come hand in hand to make this day possible and i look forward to meeting all of you guys. Remain awesome peeps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (19/7/16)

A bit too late @moey0208

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moey0208 (19/7/16)

No problem man. Thanks @Create-A-Cloud @Silver


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (19/7/16)

I can't deal with this anxiety!!
Waiting for this and @Rob Fisher to announce winners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (19/7/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> I can't deal with this anxiety!!
> Waiting for this and @Rob Fisher to announce winners



+100000000000



The guys have their work cut out for them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (19/7/16)

@Silver come on guys we are on thebtips of our seats I cant handle the anticipation 

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (19/7/16)

Cliffhanger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (19/7/16)

<sits quietly in a corner knees pulled up to his chest, humming kumquat>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (19/7/16)

Refreshing the page every few minutes hoping to be the winner!
Anyone else?


----------



## brotiform (19/7/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Refreshing the page every few minutes hoping to be the winner!
> Anyone else?



Hoping to be the winner yes , but not expecting results tonight , @Silver , @shaunnadan and the rest have a bit of work to do.

Besides , I'll only be able to claim my prize from JJs emporium in the morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (19/7/16)

brotiform said:


> Hoping to be the winner yes , but not expecting results tonight , @Silver , @shaunnadan and the rest have a bit of work to do.
> 
> Besides , I'll only be able to claim my prize from JJs emporium in the morning


You gonna drop that off at my place before or after work? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (19/7/16)

Go sleep guys and dream on. Lol

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (19/7/16)

brotiform said:


> Hoping to be the winner yes , but not expecting results tonight , @Silver , @shaunnadan and the rest have a bit of work to do.
> 
> Besides , I'll only be able to claim my prize from JJs emporium in the morning


You've got jokes hey don't you mean my prize?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (19/7/16)

Caveman said:


> You gonna drop that off at my place before or after work?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Great minds think a like but it is my prize lol at least we both agree @brotiform ain't getting it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (19/7/16)

I deserve it  

*insert tear jerker of all the vape stuff I lost , here*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (19/7/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Great minds think a like but it is my prize lol at least we both agree @brotiform ain't getting it


Lol you're welcome to come round for a taste test hehe

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Thanks guys for all the comments and anticipation

Am going to be straight
The winners will only be announced tomorrow

We have a lot of deliberation to do on this - and a few of our team members are not available this evenimg

Have a chilled vape and a great evening and we will make it good tomorrow

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (20/7/16)

Soooooo @Silver any news yet on the winner????


----------



## Pindyman (20/7/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Soooooo @Silver any news yet on the winner????


Lol I was just wondering the same thing


----------



## Silver (20/7/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Soooooo @Silver any news yet on the winner????



Lol, we havent even woken up yet @Create-A-Cloud 
Please be patient
I anticipate the announcement will take place this afternoon


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (20/7/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, we havent even woken up yet @Create-A-Cloud
> Please be patient
> I anticipate the announcement will take place this afternoon


Lol just trying my luck

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

Why wait until the afternoon , you can just tell me now that I've won

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (20/7/16)

Any news yet @Silver

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/7/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Any news yet @Silver
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


Wahahahaha, impatient much? 

Well good luck to everyone, fingers crossed that I am the winner!! ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

It's antagonizing , I am trying my best to be patient. Sittig here hoping I get a notification mention from one of the admins


----------



## Jakey (20/7/16)

brotiform said:


> It's antagonizing , I am trying my best to be patient. Sittig here hoping I get a notification mention from one of the admins





Create-A-Cloud said:


> Any news yet @Silver
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk



Haha joh gents..... U guys are definitely going to win. The admin team are going to fear for their lives if they dont make you number 1 and 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

@Jakey , well they better make me number 1 then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (20/7/16)

brotiform said:


> @Jakey , well they better make me number 1 then


U will be #1! 1st runner up


----------



## shaunnadan (20/7/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

Jakey said:


> U will be #1! 1st runner up


----------



## Caveman (20/7/16)

Jakey said:


> U will be #1! 1st runner up


How did you know ? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roodt (20/7/16)

Cummmon.... i need that dripbox 160....

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/7/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

@shaunnadan !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (20/7/16)

They are doing this to us on purpose I swear! Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (20/7/16)

@brotiform for second 
@JoeBlowsClouds as number one sounds good hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (20/7/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> @brotiform for second
> @JoeBlowsClouds as number one sounds good hey



lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

Quit playing games with our hearts


----------



## shaunnadan (20/7/16)

Winners announcement !

1. *J&J's Emporium Prize*
@Jebula999 

2. *Fog Machine Prize*
@Create-A-Cloud 

3. *VapeCon Prize*
@Pixstar 

Congrats guys, please contact @Fogmachine and @wazarmoto for your prizes. 

Thanks to *Fog Machine* and *J&J's Emporium* for sponsoring this and for just being such awesome vendors on our forum!

And a big thank you to all of you who entered and to those that put so much effort and creativity into your posts. It was a great thread to watch and follow.

We are all super excited about VapeCon 2016 and its gonna rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pinksunshine (20/7/16)

Lol, @brotiform is definitely going crazy... quoting backstreet boyz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pinksunshine (20/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Winners announcement !
> 
> 1. *J&J's Emporium Prize*
> @Jebula999
> ...


Congrats to the winners ☺
Awesome prizes


----------



## wazarmoto (20/7/16)

Congrats winners! Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/7/16)

Thanks Ecigssa, mods and all sponsors! Much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/16)

Congrats @Jebula999, @Create-A-Cloud and @Pixstar 
You guys rock

And so do all of you. Thanks for all your entries! This was one heck of a thread and very tough to judge!

@Pixstar i will be in touch with you for the VapeCon tickets

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

Congrats winners  well deserved indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (20/7/16)

Joh thanks all I appreciate it. 

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Roodt (20/7/16)

Congratulations to all the winner's, hope you okes enjoy the prizes, shout out to the vendors and admin, job well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (20/7/16)

Congrats guys, enjoy the prizes 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pindyman (20/7/16)

Congrats to the winners...admins should definitely get a torture badge for building the anticipation lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/7/16)

Congrats @Jebula999 @Create-A-Cloud @Pixstar

I am sure you will all enjoy your prizes!  Well done!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (20/7/16)

congrats oaks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/7/16)

Pindyman said:


> Congrats to the winners...admins should definitely get a torture badge for building the anticipation lol...



Thank you very much

Will show this to the wife to let her know that my efforts in the anticipation department are being recognised

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jebula999 (20/7/16)

Wait what?!?

I don't even know how to respond... Never won anything before so a little out of practice.

Thank you @Silver , @shaunnadan and the rest for hosting this comp, Thank you J&J's Emporium, Fog Machine and Ecigssa for the great sponsored prizes. I am so stoked right now.

My RX200 broke on Sunday night, so this is such great news  Was going to sit it out till VapeCon to purchase a new mod so this is so helpful and i am so greatful!


Congrats @Create-A-Cloud and @Pixstar and great entries to all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (20/7/16)

Thanks to all vendors for the prizes that is so awesome can't wait for the juice. 

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## moey0208 (20/7/16)

Congrats man..all the best.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/16)

Congrats to all the winners... We loved all the entries! Unfortunately we could only choose 3... Winner winner Chicken Dinner x 3!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (20/7/16)

Congrats guys enjoy VapeCon2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (20/7/16)

Cong


shaunnadan said:


> Winners announcement !
> 
> 1. *J&J's Emporium Prize*
> @Jebula999
> ...


Congratulations to all the winner's.
Well we all are winners in a way for being such good sports.
Again well done all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moolies86 (20/7/16)

Congratulations guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (21/7/16)

I'm looking forward to see all our members, vendors such as Vapour Mountain and Sir Vape. I know they always have sweet deals on items sold so I'm looking forward to getting some gear! Also, looking forward to seeing Oom Rob and meeting Avril, Silver, Shaunnadan and a lot of other oaks!

B.T.W. Congrats Peeps!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/7/16)

Clouder said:


> I'm looking forward to see all our members, vendors such as Vapour Mountain and Sir Vape. I know they always have sweet deals on items sold so I'm looking forward to getting some gear! Also, looking forward to seeing Oom Rob and meeting Avril, Silver, Shaunnadan and a lot of other oaks!



Looking forward to having a nice vape and chat with you @Clouder 
Thanks
And @Casper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/7/16)

Congrats guys! 

Thanks to the forum and vendors for another crazy cool give-away with top shelf prizes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (21/7/16)

Nice prizes, congrats to the winners! and a job well done to the vendors!


----------



## Casper (22/7/16)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to having a nice vape and chat with you @Clouder
> Thanks
> And @Casper!


Its gonna be EPIC!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999 (22/7/16)

Thanks one again to the guys that hosted this comp as well as a grand shout out to @wazarmoto for the insane prize!

I am now the proud and lucky owner of a Dripbox 160W

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

Enjoy @Jebula999 !
Thanks for sharing the photo
Always great to see the prizes in hand!
Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (25/7/16)

Thanks @Fogmachine for my prize...wooohooo gonna have a vapeful week

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Jebula999 (25/7/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Thanks @Fogmachine for my prize...wooohooo gonna have a vapeful week
> View attachment 61782


That looks amazing man! Daym


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Thanks @Fogmachine for my prize...wooohooo gonna have a vapeful week
> View attachment 61782



Awesome @Create-A-Cloud
You deserve it
Enjoy

Let us know how you find the juices and which ones you would recommend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88 (8/8/16)

Looking forward to some great deals on new gear and juice. Excited to interact with other members of the vaping community. Oh, and Paulies Coffee Cake Special Reserve!!


----------

